# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Gyprock Joints?

## jphilip12

I've read that there can be asbestos in jointing tapes, compounds and even skim coats used on old walls. Did this happen in NSW? Was asbestos ever used in these products in Australia? I'm doing a gyprock roof in an old building - it doesn't look like asbestos but some of those websites paint a fearful picture...

----------


## cyclic

> I've read that there can be asbestos in jointing tapes, compounds and even skim coats used on old walls. Did this happen in NSW? Was asbestos ever used in these products in Australia? I'm doing a gyprock roof in an old building - it doesn't look like asbestos but some of those websites paint a fearful picture...

  Asbestos in tapes and compounds ? not to my knowledge, but, the sheeting may be asbestos cement (ac) sheet with the joints taped and plastered, as a lot of this was done before ac sheet was banned.
What do you mean by "I'm doing a gyprock roof"

----------


## jphilip12

Wallboard -- more than joint compound 
>What do you mean by "I'm doing a gyprock roof" 
It's a gyprock lined roof that I am repairing - http://www.renovateforum.com/f208/fi...9/#post1028363

----------


## cyclic

As suggested, fix the roof leak then remove the ceiling sheeting and start again, and if you are concerned, get it tested first, because no one on her can tell you for sure either way.

----------

